# Little green balls?



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

These little green balls are everywhere around my yard, garden, lawn, even in the sand under my sprinkler controls. Just curious what they are? I live in western Washington if that helps. They are the size of a pea, look almost identical except they are almost translucent green. I would guess they are some sort of egg sac, but with how many there are around I would expect to see a massive amount of some sort of bug. Any ideas?


----------



## Ruslan (Mar 19, 2019)

unripe nightshade? if you try to flatten one, should be some seeds inside. ;-)


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

^Yeah, it looks like something from a plant to me.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Do you have a lot of trees around your property? If so they may have fallen from the trees as some do grow small berries in the fall. I have similar berries in the corner of my yard near one tree that grows berries.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Do you have a Basswood tree? Or do your neighbors? They look like the "fruit" of a Basswood.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Ruslan said:


> unripe nightshade? if you try to flatten one, should be some seeds inside. ;-)


 I would agree that it looks like nightshade berries (possibly black nightshade).


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Ruslan said:
> 
> 
> > unripe nightshade? if you try to flatten one, should be some seeds inside. ;-)
> ...


This seems to be the consensus, I took some into a nursery near my house and had a dozen people trying to figure it out. One guy actually tasted one and then spit it out. Said it tasted like a tomatillo. WSU has a plant identification person near me that I am taking it to on Monday to double check. I found some small vine looking plants in the back corner of my garden, but with everything dead I can't really tell what they came off of. The more I am looking the more prevalent they are on my property, found a bunch in the compost pile this afternoon. Well it looks like it is time to go on a plant killing spree. Any ideas if I could put something down that would kill the seeds in the berries?


----------

